
Resolvd – Professional Task Manager for Designers and Developers - tasteofdalife
https://nomadprojects.io/idea/view/dmytro-kovalenko-dk/resolvd-professional-task-manager-for-designers-and-developers
======
tasteofdalife
Resolvd is a professional Task Manager App for designers and developers, that
allows tech teams to increase their productivity during Product making process
by focusing on execution. Built-in smart engine helps to detect, sort,
prioritize, schedule, assign tasks and more, by understanding pro language of
developers and designers. Project structure makes it natural to navigate and
act upon tasks. And task based communication and collaboration keeps workflow
in place.

